
Practical Recursion Schemes - knucklesandwich
https://medium.com/@jaredtobin/practical-recursion-schemes-c10648ec1c29#.od10bp1se
======
danharaj
Lovely article.

Hylomorphisms are actually Turing complete. Think about them as "build the
call graph of the algorithm on this input" followed by "reduce the call graph
of the algorithm on this input". Since your coalgebra can build a potentially
infinite call graph, you can express even algorithms that don't terminate on
certain inputs.

